# Crusty bump on doeling's shoulder // EDIT: CD/T abscess



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Just today we noticed a crusty bump on our three month old doe, it is on her shoulder. We have tested the herd for CL and CAE, and they have not been in any contact with any other goats to have contracted it (except for the buck they bred with last fall, who was also CL and CAE negative).

I'm not sure what to think of it, but I'm pretty concerned. Could it be ringworm? Maybe a staph infection? You can't tell its there until you rub her and feel a crusty. I at first thought the bump was from a CDT injection, but I don't think that is where we injected her -- the bump is on the other side.

I may just be overreacting, it might just be a scab. :?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Crusty bump on doeling's shoulder*

She could have just scratched it.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Crusty bump on doeling's shoulder*

Oh phew. *faints in relief* Sorry for the overreaction.  I love my girls and would hate for them to get something serious. I'll keep an eye on it and let you know if it gets bigger or worse.


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Crusty bump on doeling's shoulder*

I don't have goats yet. =) But I have kids, chickens, dogs & a cat so I totally understand when it is your kids whether they are 4 or 2 legged. I hope it isn't anything major.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Crusty bump on doeling's shoulder*

Me and my mom just checked it out and she is also concerned. It is a bump the same size as a CD/T injection bump. We don't think it is where we stuck her, but it could be. Any other opinions? I'm really not sure what to do about this, so we're just praying and watching.

I have to wonder if she negatively reacted to the vaccination, I have read about that happening before with goats.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Crusty bump on doeling's shoulder*

looks like a CD&T abcess (? spelling - sorry have been out in 90+ cleaning stalls all day) shot to me.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Crusty bump on doeling's shoulder*

We just read up on that. Thank you so much for your input ... huge ease of the mind having you guys here to calm my frazzled nerves :laugh:

@momma2many thank you! I feel a lot better now, but yes, these are my four legged babies. I understand bad things happen but I hate when they do.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: :thumbup:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We've had that happen before too, I think sometimes it just reacts different in different goats. Our herd queen is the one who gets the bumps worse than the others. When we bought her she still had a bump, and it was still there by the time she got her next one and it turned into a bump too. Finally they eventually just 'went away' but when we shaved them during a brutal heat streak, we noticed scars in those spots. 
I typically give mine right between the shoulder blades, with her I allow it to sit for a couple of minutes before we give it, and then I rub the area like crazy, and so far she hasn't gotten the bumps from cd/t. We had a buckling get one and it swelled and burst open, nothing serious but still it makes you feel bad!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> We've had that happen before too, I think sometimes it just reacts different in different goats. Our herd queen is the one who gets the bumps worse than the others. When we bought her she still had a bump, and it was still there by the time she got her next one and it turned into a bump too. Finally they eventually just 'went away' but when we shaved them during a brutal heat streak, we noticed scars in those spots.
> I typically give mine right between the shoulder blades, with her I allow it to sit for a couple of minutes before we give it, and then I rub the area like crazy, and so far she hasn't gotten the bumps from cd/t. We had a buckling get one and it swelled and burst open, nothing serious but still it makes you feel bad!


It's so good to know someone else has been through this. Today it's a little bit bigger and it looks like the "head" is going to just fall off and leave a little hole )= When my mom comes home I'm thinking we should put something on it. Suggestions?

It's going to look like this, just smaller, thankfully:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I had that happen years ago as well.

What brand of CDT do you use? The Bar vac tends to leave that. I talked to my vet about that years ago. I told him the Bar Vac did that and left just the huge bumps. He said he finally started paying attenting and has noticed the same thing, and that the Colorado is a lot better, so that is all I use.

I also decided to go 1cc in one arm pit and 1cc in the other one, just to be safe. 

I do shows and when a vet checks them over, and feel a lump they always question me, so no more lumps.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Snap, it was Bar vac. We did split the dosage in half -- one shot on one side, and one on the other, but she still reacted. Poor girl. We cleaned the area really well.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Was that from her last injection? If so I would give her another one (That was per my vet when he lanced my does and cleaned it out). Make sure that hole heals from the inside out.

Use a warm water, with betadine, (to make a strong tea color), a drop of dish soap. Squeeze water into the hole and keep it clean.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

sweetgoats said:


> Use a warm water, with betadine, (to make a strong tea color), a drop of dish soap. Squeeze water into the hole and keep it clean.


Thank you so much. Once the scab comes off we'll do just that.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've had mine abcess like that too...and it is the Bar Vac from TSC that I use.


----------

